# Turkey (meat)



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I kinda want meat turkeys. I'm thinking of doing one of those rectangles covered in chicken wire with a tin top and make it sort of a turkey/tractor. 
Sounds good? I'm going to buy 2 male turkeys from TSC in the spring and when they get big enough to live outside I'd move their "tractor"
around . Could they live off of grass and bugs and some corn (water of course)???? How long would it take for them to "fatten" up? 
Is this a good idea? Then when it's time should I find a butcher in the area to do it? Your thoughts??? 





Trying to expand my "mini" farm.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I need a quiet turkey too. One that will grow fast enough from spring to thanksgiving.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 31, 2012)

If you get the broad breasted meat turkeys they grow really fast.   Girl turkeys are quieter than boy turkeys.   Girl turkeys will also get along with each other better in a small tractor type situation.  Boys seem to get into arguments a lot.  Turkeys would love to be raised on grass, bugs, and corn.   When they are little a high protein "turkey grower" crumble would be better for them.  As they get older you could buy a bag of grower and mix in some cracked corn with it.   I wish we had a processing plant nearby that would butcher turkeys for me, then I would raise lots of them.  We had some last year but no one to help process them and I was not good at doing it myself.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, I've seen some signs around here for butchers so I'll look for one. And I have a friend who butchers her own rabbits. She might do turkey.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Turkey. I might just get 2 or 3 females. Does this look like a good breed? 
BURBON RED. 
What ya'll think?


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 31, 2012)

Bourbon reds are a slower growing heritage breed compared to the broad breasted bronze or whites (commercial birds). But, at least you don't HAVE to butcher them at X weight. Broad breasteds are like the cornish X of the turkey world. They grow huge fast, and if left too long can develop heart, leg, and other problems. Heck, they don't seem to STOP growing. And I don't think you can fit a 50lb dressed bird in an average oven. 

I have blue slates, and let me tell you, there is no contest with the flavor of the meat. I just about died from bliss the first time I took a bite of one of my turkey's. The meat was the juiciest, most tender, flavorful thing I'd ever tasted. It basically melted in my mouth. Oh gosh it was good! And I've had free range raised broad breasted turkey meat, which paled in comparison. 

One thing about turkeys, is that most are very friendly and inquisitive! Don't get attached if you plan on eating them! My turkeys are a sort of yard mafia, they are always up in your business!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> One thing about turkeys, is that most are very friendly and inquisitive! Don't get attached if you plan on eating them! My turkeys are a sort of yard mafia, they are always up in your business!


Thanks for the advice. These will be my FIRST meat animals. I want to do it though. Going to be strong. _*hopefully* _


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh it can be so hard. These two would have been kept if they'd been gals, but they turned out to be boys (in fact, all my turkeys this year were boys, aaaarg) 


















They are such friendly little twits as poults, and as they grow up, too! Until they got too big, the adolecent aged turkeys would perch on my shoulders. But I knew they were for eatin', though they were spoiled and happy 'til the very last minute!


----------

